# WHO SELLS ZOE?



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

PET SUPPLIES PLUS DOES NOT , AND PET SMART DON"T EITHER.. OR AM I GOING TO HAVE TO BUY SOME ON E-BAY......


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

you should be able to find it at a local fish store.


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemID=51900265

http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-bin/nsea...-85300140756196

http://www.kensfish.com/vitaminaddatives.html


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

and one more for ya

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/c...e=0&offset=


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

rhomkeeper said:


> and one more for ya
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/c...e=0&offset=


thanks guys ordered one today........


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It's great stuff, I soak my raw food in it all the time.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Feefa said:


> It's great stuff, I soak my raw food in it all the time.


i soaked my shrimp in it and he wont touch the shrimp, but i will keep pushing it on him hopefully he will chow down , cause shrimp is the only thing he will eat...........


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

no doubt best site to go to for selection and also for pricing http://www.thefind.com/search?query=kent+zoe


----------

